# X-box LIVE



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

I just got it today and I'm looking to play GTAIV with somebody!


My Gamer Tag is: G360G


I own a Mic.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

2 hour bump


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have LIVE but I don't have GTA 4.


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

no, i don't even have an xbox360


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> no, i don't even have an xbox360


Then why would you post in here?

Spam so you can raise your bells?  :O 

@Censor what DO you have?


----------



## Caleb (Mar 15, 2009)

ask nigel91 he has xbox live.im not sure if he has GTAIV though.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes I have GTA IV, don't play it much anymore. I'm playing RE4 atm.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone have Halo?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Yes I have GTA IV, don't play it much anymore. I'm playing RE4 atm.


So sad... D= please *baby eyes*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 15, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Yes I have GTA IV, don't play it much anymore. I'm playing RE4 atm.


If you mean RE5

Haha, awesome. That game is amazing so far.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he did say #4 and I don't think is would make an error such as that.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 15, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well RE5 is in his games list...


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, before you edited your post you were a little vague about the subject.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I wasn't.

My edited was to let people no I don't have the mic...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 15, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't a mic come with the xbox? >_>


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have both, but I rarely play either.

TF2 is sucking up a lot of my life recently. Plus my Live subscription runs out in about a week.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry yes I did mean RE5.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone wanna play Halo? I got the Mythic Map-Pack I love Halo Wars LCE.


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 15, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Its Crenor lol
2. I have Fable 2, Halo 3, and World at War. I just recently got my 360 so not much.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough used from a friend cough*


----------



## matjoh33 (Mar 15, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Yes I have GTA IV, don't play it much anymore. I'm playing RE4 atm.


probably one of the greatest games EVER made


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2009)

matjoh33 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you own it?


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Mar 15, 2009)

i have xbox live xDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## bud (Mar 15, 2009)

i have Live too!  but only silver


----------



## Dark (Mar 15, 2009)

Dark Has xBox Live 

GT: TehRawrz


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes i got Live. my ID is SilverCyrus


----------



## AndyB (Mar 16, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> Yes i got Live. my ID is SilverCyrus


IT's called a gamertag


----------



## StbAn (Mar 16, 2009)

no, what's the difference between Xbox Live and Xbox?


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 16, 2009)

Xbox live is when you have an account that lets you play online.  

I used to have Xbox live years ago, but dont have it anymore


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 16, 2009)

Okay

Wolf
Silver
Dark

what games do you have?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 16, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> i have Live too!  but only silver


Silver what?


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 16, 2009)

There are diff levels of the memberships now


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh that...Okay so what's your point...


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Mar 16, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Okay
> 
> Wolf
> Silver
> ...


i have:

halo 3 (never played it yet)
GTA 4 (stoped playing)
COD WAW (play everytime)

gamertag: BloodyWolf090


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 16, 2009)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fail....PLAY GTA4 GOD-DAMNIT!

I don't have WaW or Halo


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Mar 16, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bloodywolf090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O you gotta get COD WAW!!! its the best cause the new maps thats out xD

i never played GTA online cause it sucks, but......


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 16, 2009)

Bloodywolf090 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 :3 

=P my moms pissed i'm spending to much money for a $60 dollar game >_> Get cod 2 it's 10 bucks....


----------



## PaJami (Mar 16, 2009)

I have an Xbox360. I will get Xbox live soon (my time ran out) I don't have many games, though. NHL09, Surf's Up, Sega Superstars Tennis, Burnout Paradice, and a few more.


----------



## Tyrai (Mar 16, 2009)

Xbox Live Gamertag is my name here and its in my Signature if you cant work it out. Lolz.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 16, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> SilverCyrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry.........but its just a word.....everyone probably knew what i meant


----------



## matjoh33 (Mar 16, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> matjoh33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol sorry i was talkin bout RE4


----------



## AndyB (Mar 16, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, yeah everyone probably DID know what you meant.
It's just ID is what ps3 users call their names.
But obviously,you're too pants on head ******** to *censored.3.0*ing know!


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 16, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> SilverCyrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that's a little harsh, all he said was ID
here's your chill pill    <>


----------



## AndyB (Mar 16, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually no... that statement wasn't just from calling it an ID.
It's from alot of his other posts too.
And how they are all as if they've been written bya moron...
And if a cannibal was to open up their head, and look at their brain, it wouldn't even be enough to cover a small water biscuit.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 17, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 17, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Anyone have Halo?


that game is badd-ass
(in a good cool kinda way )


----------



## Tyrai (Mar 17, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 17, 2009)

Moving on from the flame.

WHO HAS COD2?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 17, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Xbox Live Gamertag is my name here and its in my Signature if you cant work it out. Lolz.


What do you have?


----------



## Tyrai (Mar 17, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Left 4 Dead, Gears of War 1&2 and GTA4 are the only online games I own.


----------



## bud (Mar 17, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if your referring to the 3rd game, i found it not as awesome as i heard it was


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 17, 2009)

Stop talking unless its about Live and your talking to ME

@Tyrai Okay if we can play GTA4 then I WILL add you.


----------



## Placktor (Mar 18, 2009)

add my gamertag its
I ARE YODER


----------



## Tyrai (Mar 18, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Stop talking unless its about Live and your talking to ME
> 
> @Tyrai Okay if we can play GTA4 then I WILL add you.


Sure, go for it. Lol


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 18, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait I know you already. Your AndyB's friend. If I play with you don't swear _TOO MUCH _ My 360's on the main floor but that doesn't mean my mom's always there, never-less I'll still add you.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 19, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD
YEAAHHH Luke, stop swearing!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 19, 2009)

Honestly, if I meet a little kid on Live, and they say 'Don't curse, my mom is here!' I just start yelling '*censored.3.0*! What the *censored.3.0* IS *censored.3.0*ING GOING ON YOU STUPID *censored.3.0*ING *censored.7.2*!' until I get muted.

Moral of the story- worried about me cursing over Live? Don't say anything.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 19, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyrai (Mar 19, 2009)

Hm.. Wont bother actually.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 21, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Stop talking unless its about Live and your talking to ME
> 
> @Tyrai Okay if we can play GTA4 then I WILL add you.


I'll add you, you'll know when you see my Gamertag..


That is, if you know my rl name. xP


----------



## PaJami (Mar 21, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I have an Xbox360. I will get Xbox live soon (my time ran out) I don't have many games, though. NHL09, Surf's Up, Sega Superstars Tennis, Burnout Paradice, and a few more.


Does anyone have the games I do and want to play on live? I might enter another card for gold today.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Honestly, if I meet a little kid on Live, and they say 'Don't curse, my mom is here!' I just start yelling '*censored.3.0*! What the *censored.3.0* IS *censored.3.0*ING GOING ON YOU STUPID *censored.3.0*ING *censored.7.2*!' until I get muted.
> 
> Moral of the story- worried about me cursing over Live? Don't say anything.


lmao that's hilarios... that sounds like something me and my friends would do


----------



## PaJami (Mar 21, 2009)

I have X-Box live now. Would anyone like to add me now?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 21, 2009)

This topic isn't about you corn man. '_'


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 21, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't to be honest.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 21, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> This topic isn't about you corn man. '_'


I know. I can't ask for people to add me?


----------



## Miranda (Apr 2, 2009)

If you want to add me send a request to lemonmis, just be sure to tell me who you are or I won't accept it. 
(and yes I realize this is kinda a late post from the last one, but I just now saw this haha)


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 4, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You bish.

Anyways, I'd add you but this parent password thing keeps pissing me off by not working.


Dad must've changed it.



I really need to change it to MY email.


----------



## Nate (Apr 4, 2009)

yes.

heynate

send a message if you want to be on the list, mine's full atm.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 4, 2009)

kk Nate.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 4, 2009)

Mine currently is RocketTurtle 57. REALLY OLD NAME. But Garrett I'll send you a request I guess.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 4, 2009)

_I guess_ What's that supose to mean?


----------



## SockHead (Apr 5, 2009)

I got my Xbox today, my GT is SockHeadx4.


----------



## Miranda (Apr 5, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> _I guess_ What's that supose to mean?


My twin needs to add me on XBL!


----------



## Gnome (Apr 5, 2009)

UPDATE" roflSean's my new one.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 6, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=O what's ur name


Add me sock head


----------



## Miranda (Apr 7, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lemonmis

anyone can add me, just let me know who you are when you send the request =]


----------



## -C*- (Apr 7, 2009)

I would post it but why would I want to play with any of _you_?

:|


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Wolf (Apr 12, 2009)

Everyone add me!


Kameroen. I already have muh pit for ages but he dosnt talk much xD


----------



## Nate (Apr 12, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> I would post it but why would I want to play with any of _you_?
> 
> :|


go take some midol pl0x. :|


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 22, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 24, 2009)

I just got a demo of CoD: WAW. I can still play xBox live on it!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 5, 2009)

By the way I added you cornman who else?


----------



## Nic (May 5, 2009)

Mine is, Bloody Wolf Dog


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2009)

Ugh, i wish i had it... ;~; But yet to ask my parents..


----------

